

DIY Standing Desk Plans on Kickstarter - isabellatromba
http://www.core77.com/blog/furniture_design/lousy_non-industrial-designers_eating_our_id_lunch_to_hell_with_your_affordable_cleverly-designed_standing_desk_27464.asp

======
darkstar999
Should just link to the Kickstarter page instead of this blogspam.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/davidyamnitsky/press-
fi...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/davidyamnitsky/press-fit-standing-
desk-affordable-portable-made-i)

